# Breeding King Bettas???



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well i have a beautiful king plakat, fishy as you all know.:-D And a blue female VT,Juliet. Juliet is a normal sized female however so is it possible and safe to breed her with fishy or will he squeeze the life out of her??? Any special care or supplies needed?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Somebody please help me out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

While I'm not for breeding pet store fish (or mixing tail types) I will answer your questions. It is possible for you to breed a king with a normal betta. The male doesn't actually squeeze the female during the embrace, he holds on to her so there is a higher chance of the eggs being fertilized. While they are embracing the female releases the eggs and the male fertilizes them. It is much easier to breed a large male to a small female than vice versa.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what kings are, but I 'm guessing they're like the giants of Thai. 

If you are asking; is it possible - yes it is. Treat it like any other betta. Just be more careful with over aggressive males (their bigger and could cause serious damage)

You can read this article, not about kings, but giants.
http://www.giantbettasworld.com/index.php?lay=show&ac=article&Id=538642998&Ntype=1


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Indjo.. "King" is a name for half-giants. Its just what they're called in pet stores here.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Indjo.. "King" is a name for half-giants. Its just what they're called in pet stores here.


Wait you mean that there are even BIGGER bettas?!?!?:shock: Man, the must be frlippin HUGE!!!!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Giants get up to about 4 inches in body length. The biggest one ever recorded was 7 inches


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Kings are typically older than most pet store bettas, too. Since their main selling point is being bigger than normal bettas they wait for them to get noticeably bigger before they sell them. If you have had your king for more than a couple of months, there's another reason (of the many reasons) not to breed him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's true Adastra.. I hadn't thought of that. Kings are usually full grown at about 2+ inches in length (Giants are over 3in), but they don't reach their full length until 18 months old.. whereas a regular betta is usually full grown around 6 months old (sometimes less).


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

i have had him for about 1 1/2 months and im already conditioning him. Will this be ok? he seems to be interested when he sees ember. ( i let them see each other for a few minutes each day)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Basically it's OK. The Thai's claim to have produced giants from normal bettas. They choose the largest and breed them. It is also said that F1 will produce smaller giants (or what you may call kings). As you inbreed them selectively, you will get more and larger giant/king off springs.


----------

